# 1990 Trooper Almost Done!



## Heffalump (Jan 7, 2015)

The headgasket popped on my wife's 1990 Isuzu Trooper last May. We decided at the time to completely rebuild it to be her Adventure Vehicle. I tore out the 2.6L motor, stripped it down, and brought it to a machinist. It got bored over .020", fully balanced, and a custom camshaft grind to give more low end torque. I swapped in a LSD rear third member, and had the bearings and seals replaced on both rear axle shafts. I rebuilt both drive lines, and just got done swapping in a 3.07:1 4Lo t-case gear.

I had a serious bear of a school term last fall, and really didn't get to make much progress on the rig. But over the holiday I got the engine back in, and am just waiting on a few more replacement parts to put the tranny/t-case back in. Then I'll be firing it up for the first time in almost a nine months!!!


----------



## stillhunter (Jan 7, 2015)

Those 90s Troopers are great vehicles. I drove 3 different models 5 days a week over 8 yrs while land surveying. They were all fuel sippers, 4 and 6 cyl. and nimble on, and off road. The narrow body let me drive through the woods easily and make my own paths on some large tracts we surveyed. I only got stuck 1 time and it took 10 mins to get it out stuffing logs in the ruts


----------

